# A Couple Pots



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally got the finish on Tom's claro burl call. It's ready to glue up and get sent out to him in the next couple days. Also got started on an order from a buddy who sent me a nice spalted maple blank. Got the finish on it, just gotta clean up the holes and get it ready to glue up. Unheated shop + ca finish + wet sanding + sub-freezing temps = miserable me. haha.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice, both the calls and the finish, well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks great Jonathan ! Thanks


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2014)

Jonathan - Beautiful calls but MAN can you put down a finish! Thats just gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Jonathan - Beautiful calls but MAN can you put down a finish! Thats just gorgeous.



Looks like the micro mesh worked really well !


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice calls- Beautiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice Pots

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 16, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like the micro mesh worked really well !


It really does... I found my own method with it that works better for me though. Rather than going through all the grits, I start by using regular old 2000 grit like I used to... then I move through the last 4 grits of micromesh. I actually found that I had better results by hand sanding, rather than having the lathe spinning while I did it once I started the MM. No more chrome polish or rubbing compound, which takes a little while to clean out of the sound holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Way to go Jonathan. Great job. It is good to learn new things to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Nov 20, 2014)

Great looking calls , absolutely love the finish ,definitely a work of art, love the spalted maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks. I actually noticed a knick in the finish when I zoomed in on the picture... so I sanded it back off and painstakingly refinished it. CA doesn't apply all that well in a 31 degree shop. The joys of finishes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## michael dee (Nov 20, 2014)

Never tried a ca finish but seeing your finish definitely makes me want to try it , need to get some practice pots to try it on. Got a question is the maple pot stabilized? The reason I ask is because I have never worked with stabilized wood, but Mel at wood dynamics sent me a few blanks that were stabilized and they look awesome, just been so sick for last couple of days have not had chance to cut into them yet ,but can't wait


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 20, 2014)

michael dee said:


> Got a question is the maple pot stabilized


Yep, most everything I turn is stabilized, with a few exceptions. Stabilized wood takes a CA finish very well, it seems to be a lot easier than a non-stabilized call because the CA doesn't soak in and create an uneven surface nearly as bad. CA is actually a fairly simple finish to get looking good... it's really easy to correct it, just by sanding a little and applying more coats. Micromesh really gets the shine going as well.


----------



## michael dee (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you do your own stabilizing or send it off.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 20, 2014)

I send mine out currently. Hoping to get set up to do it myself after Christmas.


----------



## michael dee (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey bud thanks for all the info.


----------

